# Broken colours? Help



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Hey Everyone,
I got 2 new does last week and their colour puzzles me! I've always had selfs or Siamese, so this broken colouring has me stumped! Breeding is unknown, so only thing I've got to go on is what they look like.(Sorry for the bad pictures, lighting sucks and I only had my mobile to use)








Black Eyes, and has more dark colouring over the bottom then this pic shows.








Ruby/Red eyes. Her bottom is in the first picture, it shows her colouring better.

I also have 2 new bucks, but they are both a tad shy, so I didn't get pictures of them today! 
These guys make a nice addition to my Choc/Black and Tan/Fox doe and Choc/Black buck.
So what colours/patters do these guys look like to you?? 
Thanks


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Well, first off, broken usually denotes a specific pattern of pied (pied is spotting caused by the s/s gene). Your does in the picture would be considered pied since their spots are not "even in size, sharply define, and distributed irregularly over the body."

Here's the link to more on that.
http://www.afrma.org/micemkd.htm

Your first doe is a black pied, and I'm unsure what your second one is past being pied. She seems to pale to be Argente, but if you blow her fur backwards and see that her undercoat is grey/blueish, that's will tell you if she is.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank-you. I got some more pictures of the girls Yesterday. 
















The lighter coloured girls colour still baffles me. I've been told she's Dove/Champagne coloured? Her markings are much better then the black pied girls as well.


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

If the lighter coloured girl was dove or champagne she would have pink eyes. She looks stone & white to me.


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

GoldenMeadow, She DOES have Pink eyes.  Just can't tell in these pics. I also have a buck, a similar colour to her, but with less pinkish colouring(also pied) that has pink eyes.

(Editted to add picture of Buck with Pink eyes and dove type colouring)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Look like light doves to me which is genetically pinkeyed black


----------



## RavennaHallowed (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Now I know what to call these little guys.


----------

